# HSG?



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all

I an over 40's singlie, currently waiting to start DIUI.

In the past 9 months (oh the irony!), I've given up smoking, dropped 2 stones, had an appointment with private consultant and had my bloods taken.  I've been told however, that it can take a couple of months to set up an HSG and they won't allow me to commence IUI without it. 

Does anyone know where I can go to get one quickly?  (Sounds like I'm after a fix of something, lol).  But honestly, 2 months - hello?  Time is of the essence here.  I have private health care - does anyone know whether I can call them directly and request the procedure?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Mx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure where you are based, but here in Manchester St Mary's they can usually arrange one for the next cycle. So its not that difficult to set up. Perhaps look at fertility clinic websites. Some of the NHS hospitals also treat patients privately, and so may have access to an HSG

Rx


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, thanks Misty, that's interesting.  I'm Oxfordshire based.

I wasn't sure whether I could approach clinics directly or whether they'd need (yet another!) referral from my GP.

I'm happy to have a day in Manchester next month!

Cheers
Mx


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

I initially looked at LWC, due to their sperm bank, then decided it may be easier to say local, but I'm wondering now ...!

I've just found a website for the West London Polyclinic that seem to do private tests at a very reasonable rate - much cheaper than I've been quoted, and now I'm wondering if my consultant would accept test results from elsewhere.

I'm all of a pickle with this, knowing what to do for the best!  I just know I want to (need to!) get started.

Mx


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Mancy
I can't answer your question - I didn't have an HSG - but I can identify with your feeling of being all of a pickle knowing what to do for the best. This board is such a help, because no-one I know in "real" life knows much about any of these things - so I do research on the web etc on my own, but then can't discuss it with family or friends. 

And at each stage there are more decisions - and you base your decision on the best knowledge you have at that point and hope that it'll be ok. 

Good luck - it's good to get started and starting to get things in place, as you're doing, is a good start.
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Onestep, you're right!  It's a minefield and people here are great.  I hate asking - I'm much more of a 'sort it out myself' kind of girl, but am learning it's not always bad to ask!

Wishing you luck in the future, I was touched to read about your recent loss.  How terribly sad.

Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Mancy, I can't help with the private HSG as my initial tests (inc HSG) were carried out on the NHS. I had to have a referral from my GP, but my HSG was carried out about 4 weeks after my first appt with the gynae dept at Birmingham Womens. 

Good luck with your journey 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had mine in London at the Princess Grace no wait and would highly recommend Prof Henningway
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142153.0
Good Luck


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Mancy - I hope you are beginning to work your way through this minefield.  I think you will find that most consultants will accept results done from other clinics/private practices.  Just make sure that whoever does it will give you a written report to take away with you together with copies of any photos.  It is usually quick to arrange but for some reason I think clinics like to do it in the first half of the cycle to ensure there is no chance of you already being pregnant (I know in our case that is different but there you go).  One of the benefits of getting a referral from the GP to a NHS clinic is that you might be able to save a few £££ but then you would need to weigh it up with the wait list.

All the best


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

you can usually ask for DVD or photos of the procedures as well
L x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Just realised that hgave you an incomplete message yesterday...god when will this sinusitis go!!!
Most Gps can order this test like an Xray, its that simple. So save yourself some money and ask if they can do this first.

Rx


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah, thanks Misty - sorry to hear about your sinusitis, it's horrible.

Nope, not entitled to anything on the NHS - not even blood tests although Cons assured me I would be.  So that's £400 for everything he wanted me to have tested for and another £500 for HSG and apparently there's a long wait.  Grrr.  (And relax!)  

Am still pursuing £150 HSG with local hosp through London Polyclinic, although they seem reluctant without a referral.  

Frustrated before I've even started!  

Thanks for your replies all.

Mx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am a Gp, and we can order an HSG. So make sure you have asked them. Also you would need to find an open minded GP. My GP (from whom I have since moved) was so self righteous and narrow minded that she would not even allow me to have basic blood tests, and was quite disparaging about my attempts to conceive. Sadly many Drs are the most narrow minded people you will ever meet.....

Rx


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,
I had mine through BUPA (now mostly found as Spire Hospitals on internet - don't think there's one in Oxford but ther's one in Bristol, Southampton..go to Spire Healthcare website). Took just a few days to set up but I did get a referral from my Consultant at MFS, not my GP. Had to work hard to get that sorted but they did help. Sounds like your Cons wouldn't do it but is worth asking or maybe the GP would do it? Can't now remember how much mine was but wasn't anywhere near £500! Good luck.

Muddy


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies guys.  I just it amazing that I'm prepared to pay for this procedure, and STILL I'm having problems getting booked in without the correct 'paperwork'.  Surely people wouldn't put themselves through the procedure (or cost) if not necessary?!

Anyway, I've decided to call hospitals further afield and see if I can get any luck - I'm sure one of them must want my money!  It's mad, isn't it?!  

Mx


----------

